# What are our responsibilities to each other as believers ?



## Brother John (Aug 26, 2008)

*WHAT ARE OUR RESPONSIBILITIES TO EACH OTHER AS BELIEVERS ?

My wife and I are discussing this very question with other couples from our church right now. We would like to hear what the PB'ers have to offer in this discussion.

What are the Biblical responsibilities that we all have towards our brothers and sisters in Christ both on the local church level and the church at large?*


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 26, 2008)

Blev3rd said:


> *WHAT ARE OUR RESPONSIBILITIES TO EACH OTHER AS BELIEVERS ?
> 
> My wife and I are discussing this very question with other couples from our church right now. We would like to hear what the PB'ers have to offer in this discussion.
> 
> What are the Biblical responsibilities that we all have towards our brothers and sisters in Christ both on the local church level and the church at large?*



Wish I had time to tackle this one... you don't ask small questions do you?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 26, 2008)

A few items from Romans:

12:10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. 

12:13 Contribute to the needs of the saints and seek to show hospitality.

12:15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep.

13:8 Owe no one anything, except to love each other, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the law.


----------



## dcomin (Aug 26, 2008)

Here are a few more passages that come to mind...

*1 John 3:16* Hereby perceive we the love of God, because he laid down his life for us: and we ought to lay down our lives for the brethren.

*Galatians 6:2* Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.

*Colossians 3:16* Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.

*1 John 3:17* But whoso hath this world's good, and seeth his brother have need, and shutteth up his bowels of compassion from him, how dwelleth the love of God in him?

*Romans 12:10-13* Be kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another; {with...: or, in the love of the brethren} 11 Not slothful in business; fervent in spirit; serving the Lord; 12 Rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation; continuing instant in prayer; 13 Distributing to the necessity of saints; given to hospitality.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2008)

John Gill, A Body of Practical Divinity Book 2—Chapter 2 Of the Duties of Church-members to Each Other.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 26, 2008)

Look up all the "One anothers" of Scripture.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## asc (Sep 4, 2008)

John 13: 34-35. A new command I give you: Love one another. As I have loved you, so you must love one another. By this all men will know that you are my disciples, if you love one another.

Acts 4: 32-35. All the believers were one in heart and mind. No one claimed that any of his possessions was his own, but they shared everything they had. With great power the apostles continued to testify to the resurrection of the Lord Jesus, and much grace was upon them all. There were no needy persons among them. For from time to time those who owned lands or houses sold them, brought the money from the sales and put it at the apostles' feet, and it was distributed to anyone as he had need. 


While we're called to love all our neighbors, I think we're called to a special love and care for fellow believers. Being new to Reformed circles, I dont' know if this aspect of Christian discipleship is emphasized or not, but I find this very lacking in my own life.


----------



## dcomin (Sep 4, 2008)

Mutual obligations of believers « Comin Sense


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2008)

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Twelve Rules for Promoting Harmony Among Church Members -- Thomas Smyth - The PuritanBoard


----------



## dcomin (Sep 4, 2008)

Blev3rd said:


> *WHAT ARE OUR RESPONSIBILITIES TO EACH OTHER AS BELIEVERS ?
> 
> My wife and I are discussing this very question with other couples from our church right now. We would like to hear what the PB'ers have to offer in this discussion.
> 
> What are the Biblical responsibilities that we all have towards our brothers and sisters in Christ both on the local church level and the church at large?*



On a little different track than what's been posted on this thread already...

I would urge some caution in discussions about this subject, specifically to be careful to avoid the tendency to justify judging one another in the name of "Mutual responsibilities toward brothers and sisters in Christ." I have seen a genuine concern to "help" one another live more consistent and godly lives speedily degenerate into a judgment of others' Christian liberty and an insistence that it is our duty, out of "love for the brethren," to pressure other believers into adopting and practicing every conviction that we hold to personally. After all, if God has convicted me, say, that Christian parents should homeschool their children, and I am convinced that my conviction is based on Scripture, shouldn't I expect that every believer who loves God's Word will come to the same conclusion as I have? Pride can gain a foothold here, and lead to an uncharitable censoriousness toward fellow Christians who do not share every view that I hold as a Biblical conviction.


----------

